# Τι γίνεται με τα ουσιαστικά σε –ως και –ώς της καθαρεύουσας;



## nickel (Feb 11, 2009)

Μόνο δύο φαίνεται να έχουν μείνει απείραχτα: το _*φως*_ (του φωτός) και _*το καθεστώς*_ (του καθεστώτος). Άντε και το *ημίφως* (του ημίφωτος) μαζί με κάποια άλλα σύνθετα του _φωτός_ (_λυκόφως, σεληνόφως_ κ.λπ.), αν και έχουμε και τα εναλλακτικά _μισόφωτο, λυκόφωτο, φεγγαρόφωτο_ κ.λπ.

Ο *έρως* κρατιέται κάπως (ας όψεται ο Έρως), αλλά κλίνεται όπως ο _*έρωτας*_. Ενώ ο *γέλως* δεν έχει μόνο τον αδυσώπητο ανταγωνισμό από το _γέλιο_, αλλά και από το διόλου απρόσμενο _του γέλωτος_ > _του γέλωτα_ > _*ο γέλωτας*_ (όπως και ο _έρωτας_) — κι ας μην αναγνωρίζουν τη λέξη τα λεξικά. Γέλιο έχει και ο *κλαυσίγελος*: γιατί η γενική _του κλαυσίγελου_ μάς λέει ότι η λέξη είναι πια σε –ος, όπως και ο *περίγελος*, _του περίγελου_. Κάποια γραφικά «του κλαυσιγέλωτος» «ή του κλαυσιγέλωτα» στο διαδίκτυο δεν δικαιολογούν τη διατήρηση του λήμματος «ο κλαυσίγελως» στο ΛΝΕΚ και το ΛΣΓ (στο Ορθογραφικό έχει γίνει η διόρθωση).

Ο *ιδρώς* και ο παρατονισμένος *ίδρως* κατάντησαν λαϊκά ή κομιλφό. Ο *ιδρώτας* έχει κι αυτός τον παρατονισμένο του _ίδρωτα_.

Υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να λέει «του ρινόκερω» (χωρίς να γελάνε οι άλλοι πίσω από την πλάτη του); Όχι; Οπότε ας ξεμπλέξουμε τα κέρατα. *Ο ρινόκερος*, _του ρινόκερου, τον ρινόκερο_. *Ο αιγόκερος*, _του αιγόκερου, τον αιγόκερο_. *Ο μονόκερος*, _του μονόκερου, τον μονόκερο_. Είναι τουλάχιστον άτολμο να γράφει στη Βικιπαίδεια «ο αστερισμός του Μονόκερω» ή να κυκλοφορεί εν έτει 2006 ο _Tropic of Capricorn_ του Μίλερ με τίτλο «Ο τροπικός του Αιγόκερω» λες και πρέπει να διατηρήσουμε το απολίθωμα σαν το δικό μου «εν έτει». Άντε, με το καλό και ο «Τροπικός του *Καρκίνω».

Κλίνονταν σαν το _λεληκώς λελυκώς, λελυκότος, λελυκότα_:
*ο επιπεφυκώς* (conjunctiva), που έγινε _ο επιπεφυκότας_
*ο υπεζωκώς* (pleura), που έγινε _ο υπεζωκότας_
Οι τύποι που θυμίζουν «κότας» (δεν τους έχω συνηθίσει ακόμα) δεν έχουν την έγκριση των λεξικών, αλλά συνηθίζονται στα πανεπιστήμια.

Στα απείραχτα, με το καθαρευουσιάνικο κουστουμάκι τους, κυκλοφορούν ακόμα και τα:
_*η αιδώς*, της αιδούς, την αιδώ
*η άλως*, της άλω, την άλω
*η απόκρεως*, της απόκρεω, την απόκρεω(ν)
*η ηώς*, της ηούς, την ηώ_
Κάποιες γενικές «της Ηώς» είναι από ονομαστική «η Ηώ», δηλαδή η αυγή έγινε όνομα η Ηώ, της Ηώς, την Ηώ. Άλλωστε και _*η Κως*, της Κω_ έχει για πολλούς γίνει _η Κω, της Κως_. Και μια και πιάσαμε και τα κύρια ονόματα:
_*ο Άθως*, του Άθω ή του Άθου, τον Άθω_
_*ο Μίνως*, του Μίνωος, τον Μίνωα_ (Στην καθαρεύουσα. Στη δημοτική _*ο Μίνωας*, του Μίνωα_. _*Ο Μίνως*, του Μίνου_. Κάποια «του Μίνω» μπορεί να 'ναι από αμηχανία, μπορεί όμως και όσοι το λένε να ξέρουν ότι στα αρχαία ήταν σωστό. Όπως «του μονόκερω».)

Ο *ταώς* δεν ξέρω τι γυρεύει ακόμα στα λεξικά. Ίσως για να βοηθά τους λύτες σταυρολέξων. Όπως και ο *θως*. Το τσακάλι, ντε!


----------



## sarant (Feb 11, 2009)

Πληρέστατο και λογικότατο, μπράβο! Δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω, ούτε να διαφωνήσω (εκτός από την αβλεψία 'λεληκώς').


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2009)

Πολύ ωραίο!
Οι δύο κατηγορίες κλίσης συμφύρονται, π.χ. σε αυτό το βίντεο (από το 2.00 και μετά) ο γνωστός στην ονομαστική ως Μίνως Κυριακού στην αιτιατική αναφέρεται ως "το Μίνωα Κυριακού".
Ο τύπος η Κω - της Κως είναι παράδειγμα της παλιότερης ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενης κλίσης για τα θηλυκά νησιά (και όχι μόνο) σε -ος, π.χ. η Αντίπαρο - της Αντίπαρος, κατά το η Μάρω της Μάρως. Αναρωτιέμαι μάλιστα για ποιο λόγο τα γυναικεία αυτά ονόματα (Μάρω, Μέλπω, Βάσω, Δέσπω κττ.) γράφονται με ωμέγα. Δε θα 'πρεπε να γράφονται με όμικρον; Μήπως για να μην περνιόνται για ουδέτερα;


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πότε (και αν) θα επικρατήσει να γράφουμε «η Βάσο», αλλά σίγουρα πολλοί γράφουν «ο Μίνος». Γιατί όχι και ο «υπεζωκός» (όπως έχει και μια σελίδα της ΕΕ) και ύστερα... του υπεζωκού. Είναι λόγιες λέξεις αυτές, με περιορισμένη χρήση, οπότε εκεί οι αλλαγές, αν γίνουν, θα γίνουν τελευταίες. Μου άρεσε πάντως κάτι άλλο που μου υπέδειξε ο Lexoplast:
Στιχομυθία σε φόρουμ:
— Η αιδώ της αιδώς είναι, [...];
— Στα νέα ελληνικά ναι (δες και τη γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη αν δε με πιστεύεις), αν και η σωστή λέξη είναι "ντροπή". Live with it.

Και αλλού: «Χάθηκε η αιδώ».
Προφανώς δεν είναι πια αικεί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 11, 2009)

Ας βάλουμε στα σύνθετα ρομαντικά του φωτός και το σκιόφως. Για το φωταέριο, το αεριόφως, με αίσθηση εποχής έναντι της ενεστώσας περιόδου και του ενεστώτος έτους.
Και Άθως, Άθωνος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και Άθως, Άθωνος.


Ο Άθων, του Άθωνος. Από μεταγενέστερη ονομασία του Άθω. Ας μη χρεώσουμε και το _Άθωνος_ στον Άθω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο Άθων, του Άθωνος. Από μεταγενέστερη ονομασία του Άθω. Ας μη χρεώσουμε και το _Άθωνος_ στον Άθω.


Ναι, αλλά άλλο το πόιντ: ότι στις εκδόσεις, ενώ χρησιμοποιείται ονομ. ο Άθως -ο Άθων έχει περιπέσει σε αχρησία, και γιατί χτυπάει το "ν", ο δε Άθωνας παραείναι δημοτικός- η γεν. συχνά, και ομαλότερη, 'Άθωνος (Άθωνα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2009)

Point taken. Αρκεί να μην πρόκειται για το φίλο μου τον Άθω (γεν. _του Άθου_).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2009)

Μην ξεχνούμε ότι ορισμένοι δεν ξεχνούν με τίποτε το *υπόχρεως*, αν και εδώ ο Dr Moshe σημειώνει:

* _υπόχρεος _(ήδη ελληνιστικό). Το αρχ. _ὑπόχρεως _ανήκει στα αττικόκλιτα (_τοῦ ὑπόχρεω_, πβ. _τῆς Ἀπόκρεω_), αλλά εφόσον υπάρχει νεοελληνικός μεταπλασμένος τύπος (_υπόχρεος_), τον προτιμούμε.

Eυρήματα: 6630/3540 _υπόχρεως_ - 66700/54600 _υπόχρεος_ (τα δεύτερα νούμερα είναι με μείον τον άλλο τύπο)


----------

